# Speed or Heavy Payload?



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

What do you choose? A heavy payload of shot or the speed that comes with a lighter shot charge. It seems that more people are switching back to the heavy load. What do you think is the better way to go?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Speed to a point. I always look at the pellet count in a comparible lead load. Typically if you do that, the steel load is a lot lighter, but faster. Have a good luck with this rule. But then after the pellet count, I always shift down a size or two larger with the steel, so it would be fewer pellets then.

For example, My father, before steel, always used 1 3/8 oz of lead, 6 shot usually, for ducks, now we go with 1 to 1 1/8 oz of 3 shot steel. If you reload, look into the new data the last year or two for Alliant Steel with Sam 1 wads, great velocitys, without maxing out on pressure.


----------

